

What if famous brands had regular fonts?  - lsq
http://www.pixelonomics.com/famous-brands-logos-regular-fonts-regulabrands/

======
fourspace
This is silly. What the hell is a "regular font"? If they mean fonts typically
installed by default, why did they use Rockwell?

Audi's new logo is essentially Verdana; does it get more regular than that?

------
icebraining
The poor antialiasing in some of the new versions makes them look worse than
they really are.

------
imcqueen
I could be fooled by the re-created blackberry and Discovery fonts. They're
the two that appear to match the closest.

------
derleth
Most of those look the same.

